# Kayla's Cloth Kits



## kaylasclothkits (Jun 26, 2007)

*Kayla's Cloth Kits*

*Offering:*


Sew-your-own kits with everything you need to sew your own cloth except the sewing machine and thread starting at $8
The KCK One-One Size Fits All Diaper Pattern for $5! This diaper has no snaps and no adjustments!
Aplix, Touchtape, and Generic Aplix in 1.5 and 1 inch widths
1" matte dyeable fold over elastic
Stretchrite Brand polybraid elastic in 3/8 and 1/4 inch widths
Clear elastic in 3/8 and 1/4 inch widths
Microfiber Inserts
Gutermann Thread
Diapering fabric sample swatches
FREE PATTERNS

And More!
*Use the discount code "dailydiaper08" for 10% off your total purchase!*


----------

